# Prayers really needed



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I can not believe all that is going on right now.

My step mom called last night and told me they took my dad to the hospital, he sis so sick and in so much pain.
Little history, my step mother is on home dialysis and my dad is the only one that can do it. He has been doing it for two years, and he is always there to do it, even when he does not feel well. 
Last night he was to sick to do it, and he was in bed and was saying how much he hurt. (he is VERY stubborn, he will not go to the ER for anything, he always says he will wait and get a appointment in the morning with his doctor). 
Well, he yelled for my step mom and asked her to get the car ready, he needed to go to the ER. They did, they got him right in.
He is throwing up blood and is in such abdominal pain. They ran some tests and think he has a bleeding ulcer. NOT GOOD he is on Cumiden (sp). 
They admitted him and put a tube down his nose to his stomach to get the blood out, so far they have gotten a pint of blood, they they are going to do a bunch more poking and prodding on him.

I just ask that you all pray for him to recover. I pray they are able to get this all taken care of.

Also, I have not said what is going on with my daughter. She has lost 34 pounds, she looks lie a child from a third world country, she is all bones, they did find that she has a bleeding ulcer, and stress from school, and just other thing, (boyfriend) The boy friend is gone, she has a new college room mate, and things were looking good for her for a change, then she rode her horse at a practice for a performance, (she is on a girls precision drill team) as she was coming out of the barn, her horse started to turn her head left to go that way and she just turned it right, no big deal, BUT she did something to her shoulder, and could not move it, she shrugged her shoulder and you could hear this pop, well the next day she was really hurting bad, then she could not move her arm or feel her fingers. Great, so we had a nurse (a parent) look at it and they figured she dislocated it and popped it back in and is now really sore, she did ride the performance. We took her to the ER on Sunday, they said it looks like a torn rotators cuff. WHAT???? So that was last Sunday and we are still waiting to get her to the Ortho doctor. Sunday after she came home from the ER she was riding her horse (in a sling) (she has queen tryouts soon), and her horses was working great, then she slipped and fell on some mud, my daughter went down on the ground, hard on her RIGHT shoulder (the bad one), and smashed her face on the horn. OH MY GOSH. She finally got up and got right back on the horse and rode some more. Now if I could just get her to the Doctor to check out the shoulder. AND, we fly out next Wednesday for my son's wedding. :hair: :hair: :hair: 

I know all this that is going on is for a reason, I just keep praying that the lord will let me know what I am to learn from this, and teach me fast. 

Thanks for listening


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

:hug: Thoughts and prayers for your family.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh Lori I'm so sorry all of this is happening and coming down on you all at once. :hug: I'll keep you and your family in my prayers. ray:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Lori -- you and your family are very much in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Lori it sounds so overwhelming :hug: I will keep you in my prayers and pay for God's peace, strength, comfort and healing in all this. I am so glad he is the one in control


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

In my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lori...I am so saddened.. by what you are going through....it is so hard ...to see loved ones ill.... My thoughts and prayers... are with you....and your family... :hug: ray:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I will definitely be praying for you and your family. ray:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

So sorry you are having all these medical problems with family. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. Prayer is a powerful thing and has blessed me many times in my life. God Bless you and yours !!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How overwhelmed you must be feeling, keep your Faith and prayers are sent to help with your Dad and daughters recoveries. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you all so much. I know you are praying because right after I posted this I got a call, my dad took a turn for the worst. I stayed in the Hospital all day, and then I decided I better call in the other family members, all but one was able to come. Then out of no where (ok after the nurse gave him a new medication), he was like 100% better. OH LORD, thank you. He would tell me and the nurse to please please leave him alone and let him die in piece. It was horrible. Once he was feeling a bit better I told him he had to fight through this because Brandan (my son), will be coming home with his new wife in May. (we are leaving Wednesday for Calif, for the wedding). I told him Brandan would be really upset if he did not get to meet his wife. He looked at me and said (that is not far to say), well it worked.

They did a scope and found out he had a bleeding blood clot at the base of his esophagus and stomach, They fixed it but they have him in again now as I type to see if it stopped bleeding and how everything looks. 

So thank you all.

Now I am going to the DR. I can not talk and I think I have Bronchitis, (great time for it now), then to see my dad and then to the Ortho DR for my daughter.

Lord, I know I am to learn something from all this, please teach me fast. 

Thanks again for your prayers and support, it really helps like you would never know.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

ray: :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I am praying for your dad and daughter and also for you... I know all this stress can't be good for your system. ray: 

God Bless


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am still praying for everyone.... ray: glad your Dad.. is doing better....it is a blessing... the way that prayer works.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## tallgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

wow! Thanks for sharing, we will be praying for all your family.


----------

